
Ask HN: How do you invest your money? - throwaway948294
I&#x27;m a 26 year old web developer from Europe, working for about ~5 years in this field now. As my expenses are pretty low, I could already save up about €40k. In addition to that, I inherited €30k from my grandpa as he passed away a few years ago.<p>Now I&#x27;m wondering what&#x27;s the best way to invest this money (€70k in total). Until now I was using term deposit accounts, mainly because I have zero experience with any other financial products and it&#x27;s the safest investment (as far as I know).<p>I was already thinking about buying my own flat (right now I&#x27;m living in a rented shared flat). But I would rather do that in 2-3 years, when my life situation is more settled.<p>How do you invest your money? Can you give any advices?
======
chrisbennet
In the US at least, Vanguard index fund(s) are the way to go.

[https://ritholtz.com/2014/02/the-best-investment-advice-
youl...](https://ritholtz.com/2014/02/the-best-investment-advice-youll-never-
get-2/)

"Bogle’s closing advice was as simple and direct as that of his predecessors:
those brokers and financial advisers hovering at the door are there for one
reason and one reason only—to take your money through exorbitant fees and
transaction costs, many of which will be hidden from your view. They are, as
New York attorney general Eliot Spitzer described them, nothing more than “a
giant fleecing machine.” Ignore them all and invest in an index fund. And it
doesn’t have to be the Vanguard 500 Index, the indexed mutual fund that Bogle
himself built into the largest in the world. Any passively managed index fund
will do, because they’re all basically the same."

------
daleholborow
Read a book called valueable by Roger Montgomery. Every few months buy shares
in a small number of quality companies. Repeat until dead. Weigh up renting vs
owning apartment of course, depending on your situation and location.

------
jacquesm
First: primary residence. Then other property to rent out. It won't be 'free
money' but it will typically be inflation proof and will get you a lot more
than having it in a savings account.

